

Things to tell your first time in a start up employees - derekc
http://startups.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/06/5-things-to-tell-your-first-time-in-a-start-up-employees.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+VcInDc+(VC+in+DC)

======
sharpn
Good points well made. I heard a similar differentiation when moving from
investment banking to a hedge fund years ago. It's all about adding _tangible_
value.

------
david
Am I missing something or is this just bad grammer?

~~~
sharpn
I parsed the heading ok, but I agree it should technically be hyphenated:
'first-time-in-a-startup '

